# 2 Festplatten?



## foxx21 (4. Februar 2002)

hiho, hallo leute ich wollte nur fragen was passiert wenn ich einen pc mit winXP habe und einen pc mit win98 und ich will jetzt die festplatte von 98 ausbaun und in xp pc rein , kann das irgendwelche datenverluste zur folge haben oder so ; muss ein paar datein von 98 überspielen?, xp sind 5 partitionen 98 nur 2, 


wie geh ich das am besten an?


----------



## Dunsti (4. Februar 2002)

mit XP die Festplatte von Win98 zu lesen dürfte kein Problem sein (andersrum evtl. schon)

Einfach die Platte einbauen (auf die richtige Jumperung (Master/Slave) achten, Rechner natürlich vorher ausschalten) und den Rechner starten.

die Partitionen sollten dann hintendran "gehängt" werden: also z.B. unter XP hast Du C:, D:, E:, F:, G: dann sind die Partitionen der 98er Platte H: und I:
CD- und DVD-Laufwerke sollten sich dahinter setzen (J: )

wenn Du die Platte richtig einbaust ist IMHO ein Datenverlust so gut wie ausgeschlossen. 


Dunsti


----------



## Avariel (4. Februar 2002)

Sollte an und für sich auch von Win XP auf ´98 kein Problem sein. Immerhin wird das Betriebssystem der zweiten Platte nicht geladen. Also müsste es wurscht sein, welches Betriebssystem die zweite Platte hat.

Avariel


----------



## Dunsti (4. Februar 2002)

das meinte ich damit net: es könnte sein, daß XP ein Dateisystem verwendet, das 98 net kennt (NTFS von WinNT kennt 98 ja auch net)

Das System wird auf alle Fälle von der Festplatte geladen, die als "primary master" angeschlossen ist. 


Dunsti


----------



## foxx21 (4. Februar 2002)

ja das von die xp pladde beim 98 einbaun is mir egal, wollt nur wissen ob es eventl. komplikationen geben kann und wenn dunsti schon sagt das nichts sein kann, kann ich ja ruhig umbaun, könnt sogar die xp pladde in 98 einbaun da ich FAT32 auch unter XP verwende aber das ist ja dann wieder eine andere geschichte, ok

danke euch

-cya


----------

